# Could my toddler have IBS?



## nikki.guether (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi everyone

I just signed up to this group as I am worried about my 19 month old LG. Since she began eating solids regularly her stools have always been different. They are always almost loose for starters with bouts of constipation here and there, pale stools, watery stools, green stools and then often enough with mucous in them and/or lots of undigested food bits. Now they are dark green with mucous. I went to the paediatrician some time ago and she had her stools sent in which came back normal. She was treated for giardia and seemed to respond positively on the antibiotics suddenly producing what I would say is normal stool and about once maybe twice a day. Shortly after treatment however, she is back to very loose stools and anything between 2-5 a day is normal for us. She has quite a good appetite but has her phases where she eats little and nothing has changed in her diet. Her diet has always remained relatively the same. She has been weaned off the breast for a week now and I have taken her off cows milk for some time but no change. She is very gassy at the moment as well and drinks primarily water and very, very little juice so I now that juice is not the cause of loose stools. Does it sound like she could have IBS or something? Or is this all relatively normal? Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I would say it is normal for a toddler, but i am not a pediatrician. How long ago did she start regularly eating solids? Maybe it's a certain food she's eating?


----------



## nikki.guether (Aug 14, 2015)

I would say with 12 months she started eating regular solid foods. We began with 5 months the usual cereals and slowly progressed from there. As of 12 months of age she has been well established on solids eating three meals a day and snacks. I have thought of it being a certain food but as her diet never really changes I cant pinpoint what might be causing it.


----------

